# Not for the USA cars



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

but good enough for the Third World.

I got back earlier this week from visting my folks in Peru (South America, not Indiana ). I have always founded interesting seeing what kind of cars are offered in the local market and wonder how some manufacturers decide what to offer.

Obviously in a country where there is a very extremely small market for higher end cars there is no official representation of marques like Ferrari, Rolls, Bentley, Maserati, Porsche (though I did see 1), etc. Even Lincoln, Cadillac, and Chrysler (except Jeep) have no local dealerships.

Mercedes and BMW have 1 dealership each for the entire country (27 million people), Most of the BMW's sold are 318i's. I did see a 330i with a (US) sport package. Though this german cars are beyond the reach of the majority of peruvians, an affordable german engineered car is still available.

This Chevy Corsa originally started out as a 1994 Opel Corsa, modified in Brazil with a "rough ride" package, and GM Brazil currently continues to manufacture it. This car is also made and sold in Mexico as the Chevrolet Chevy.  What is incredible is the car price: It is on sale this month for $9,990 with A/C thrown in for free. The car also comes with an alarm, power windows and locks, and power steering. What is even more surpising is that this price includes a 10% import duty and the 19% GST (Sales tax).:wow:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Are cars normally priced in $US in Peru?

I do see these on occasion come up from Mexico (along with some other 'euro' cars).


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Are cars normally priced in $US in Peru?
> 
> I do see these on occasion come up from Mexico (along with some other 'euro' cars).


 Though for the past 3 years the rate of exchange has been very stable hovering around 3.50 soles to a dollar, people are still haunted by the memory of inflation rates in the 90's in excess of 1,000 per cent (1 year it reached 12,000 per cent :yikes: :wow: and the currency was changed 3 times to cope with the rate of exchagne reaching 18 million to a dollar. All imported goods and real estate are always quoted in US dollars payable in peruvian currency at the then current rate of exchange.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Chevrolet has also the other end of the spectrum covered with the Trail Blazer as their most expensive product they offer.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

The LUV pickup continues to be produced in Brazil and exported through out the Third World. It is still based on the Isuzu pick up and only offered with a Turbo diesel engine.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I am sure this is a pickup that would be a great hit here in Texas, the Suzuki Carry. :rofl:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Now here is microvan that is rated to carry 7 people. I know seven of me would not fit in there.  Who in the heck comes up with the names for these cars?:dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

But there are some fun cars available in that market.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

GMC must having a fit about Suzuki calling this a JIMNY. I also believe Chrysler had sued Suzuki because of the front grill design since it looked too much like a Jeep.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

When I first saw this car I did not recognize it but I was sure it was a product of the VW group, possibly a Skoda Oktavia. When I was finally able to take a closer look I was shocked that it was a Toyota Avensis.  The car slots between the Toyota Corolla and the Camry.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Those Suzukis get some major power upgrade for that market. They get 660cc 3-bangers in Japan. As for the name, what's better; 'Mastervan' or 'Every,' which is its JDM name? :dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I had always wondered how/why Honda had named its mini SUV the CR-V. I do not believe it has ever been explained at least in the US market.

In Lima I saw a CR-V with a wheel cover that said *C*omfortable *R*ecreational *V*ehicle.  Sound reasonable to me.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Actually I think Suzuki's been using 'Jimny' (we called it the Samurai) far longer than GMC ever used 'Jimmy'. And the Japanese don't make a huge deal about things sharing names. Hitachi laptops are called 'Prius' for example.

And we sorta get the Avensis... as the Scion tC.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

L6?:dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Those Suzukis get some major power upgrade for that market. They get 660cc 3-bangers in Japan. As for the name, what's better; 'Mastervan' or 'Every,' which is its JDM name? :dunno:


 Those cars need all the help they can get when they are used in a city high in the Andes like Cuzco at 11,000 feet above sea level. They may have to rent some llamas to help pull the car up the mountains. :rofl:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Actually I think Suzuki's been using 'Jimny' (we called it the Samurai) far longer than GMC ever used 'Jimmy'. And the Japanese don't make a huge deal about things sharing names. Hitachi laptops are called 'Prius' for example.
> 
> And we sorta get the Avensis... as the Scion tC.


 Though they may not have a problem sharing names they should be ashamed offering this in the South American market, the Pajero Jr.. In southern south american spanish slang it means "junior masturbator". :yikes: I guess if you are ashamed of being called "junior" than you can get the real Pajero (sold in the States as the Montero). :rofl:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Clarke said:


> L6?:dunno:


 :rofl:

No, I do not think an L6 engine has been invented. It is the spanish translation of I-6.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Though they may not have a problem sharing names they should be ashamed offering this in the South American market, the Pajero Jr.. In southern south american spanish slang it means "junior masturbator". :yikes: I guess if you are ashamed of being called "junior" than you can get the real Pajero (sold in the States as the Montero). :rofl:


 :rofl:


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> I got back earlier this week from visting my folks in Peru (South America, not Indiana ).


Not to totally hijack this thread, but you are the perfect person to ask. How safe to you think Peru is for an American to visit? I'd like to both see some of the tourist stuff there like Machu Picchu, and to do some backcountry climbing off the beaten track. The State Department sends a mixed message on the subject. I bet you have a better understanding of the issues than they do. What do you think?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

That Carry pick-up reminds me a little of a Steyr-Daimler-Puch Halflinger... here's an example picture.


----------

